# Anyone seen the newest Bring It On movie?



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jan 18, 2008)

I wanna wacth it and ABC Family is showing all the Bring It Ons this weekend, ending with the new one (called "In It To Win It" by the way). How does it compare to the other ones??


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 18, 2008)

I haven't seen it yet since it will be out on tv on Sunday. I wouldn't buy the dvd since I am not a huge fan of it. I only like the 1st one.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jan 18, 2008)

yeah i agree, i definitely liked the first one the best but one of my friends told me that this one "rivals the original".. So im definitely gonna check it out, i was just curious if anyone else has seen it.. 

BTW, apparently Ashley Tisdale's older sister is in it...


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 18, 2008)

^yeah ashley tisdale does a performance in it too

i havent seen it yet but Im gonna watch it just to see it lol. I really hated the second one though (the one w/ hayden p.)


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_^yeah ashley tisdale does a performance in it too

i havent seen it yet but Im gonna watch it just to see it lol. I really hated the second one though (the one w/ hayden p.)_

 
the one with hayden is the 3rd one. the second one is about a talented cheerleader and her pal who got rejected by an elite California university cheer squad. After being rejected, they decided to form their own team. you can watch the first and second one tonight.


----------



## tearsindecember (Jan 18, 2008)

I loved the first.. none of the bring it ons come even close to comparing. 
The second one was so lame. Possibly due to casting.
The third one i really liked.. but i love hayden, so my judgment was compromised. 
The fourth I literally just watched it was pretty good, I liked the cast. The actual cheering/stunts/choreography was possibly the best out of all 4. Not a total waste of 2 hours.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_the one with hayden is the 3rd one. the second one is about a talented cheerleader and her pal who got rejected by an elite California university cheer squad. After being rejected, they decided to form their own team. you can watch the first and second one tonight._

 
oh well you know what i mean.


----------



## macface (Jan 18, 2008)

I only watch the part one.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 20, 2008)

I dunno but im def watching it and im really excited!!!! I liked all of them really except the third one the stunting and choreography was so so IMO the first one has been the best so far but I have high hopes for this one

the only thing that always irritated me was that the high school ones always have college level stunts in them which is illegal in high school competitions...but w/e


----------



## COBI (Jan 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QTAllStarGurl* 

 
_the only thing that always irritated me was that the high school ones always have college level stunts in them which is illegal in high school competitions...but w/e_

 
Glad I'm not the only one that notices that.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jan 22, 2008)

i can see why they do college level stunts, only the first bring it on was in a comp i think. my team did college level stunts at games and other random things. 

i really don't like any of the movies except for the first one. but penn in this one is pretty hot. haha


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

OMG this bring it on was kinda weird but some of the other all star teams that I've competed with were in it like Extreme All Stars and Sun Coast i thought that was cool lol but the actual cheerleading in this one was really good the rest was just odd IMO and the part with them doing stunts in the middle of the street= sooo dangerous...I was just like whyyy???...but yah I can understand teams doing college level stunts and such b/c my team did it too at practice for fun but never in front of judges but they did it in the third one also and there were judges there...they would have gotten a crazy amount of points deducted 
but yah I thought it was awesome just b/c I was teams i've been competing against for years (but evryone knows its all about Elite!! woot woot Blue Devils!!! lol i had to throw that in) and yea Penn was sooooooo SEXXY!!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spam_musubi_* 

 
_i can see why they do college level stunts, only the first bring it on was in a comp i think. my team did college level stunts at games and other random things. 

i really don't like any of the movies except for the first one. but penn in this one is pretty hot. haha _

 
Yeah I only liked the First one with Kirsten Dunst, all the others.. were just "eh"


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 23, 2008)

i think these movies are getting worse...I loved the first one but this last one was pretty bad.


----------

